# people food and pregnant cats



## lotsofbabies (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't breed this cat and she doesn't have a name yet. Someone dropped her off or she wandered in from somewhere. Anyway is there any people foods pregnant cats should not eat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would not feed her tuna or milk. Milk often causes diarrhea. Some foods, such as chocolate are dangerous, but I doubt you would feed that anyway. Chicken would be all right, but I would get a few cans of catfood as soon as you can. Cats need lots of protein, and dog food is not high enough in protein. Garlic and onions are poisonous also. Here's an article for you:

http://cats.about.com/cs/catfood/a/humanfood.htm

Keep us informed, please. I hope all goes well.


----------

